# Eco Lutron Addressable Dimming Ballast



## vodaipho (Aug 24, 2013)

Dear all, good day!

We have a lighting fixture type with 1x49W Fluorescent lamp T5 HO. The design requires Addressable Dimming Lutron Eco Ballast, the exact 49W rating is not available/ listed in the tabulation of Lutron, so 54W had been selected (as nearest higher). All had been reviewed and approved by “Excellent” consultant and the dealer/ manufacturer has had also no comments at that time.

The fixtures and ballasts were purchased and delivered. They have been connected and powered, however, the lamp does not light normally, it pulses only (slow flash) or it seems to struggle to turn on?

After several communications with the manufacturer, since 49W Eco ballast is not in his product range, they finally recommended replacing the lamp to suit the wattage (lamp length, type, color temperature, lumen,…. have been calculated and specified), from 49W to 54W. 

Any one has an idea for this? Thank you very much!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://nemesis.lonestar.org/reference/electricity/fluorescent/trouble.html


----------



## SVT CAMR (Apr 17, 2012)

Sometimes those ballasts are bad right out of the box. Had 3 bad ones last week. One bad out of box other 2 were tested and good then when we permanently energized the same fixtures they were bad. Same symptoms as you described a slow flash every 8-10 seconds. BTW ours were 4 pin lamps for recessed lighting. How many do you or did you have energized?


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Might want to order additional lamps and ballasts, but it's a shame for just one fixture. A resource may be www.1000lamps.com


----------

